# Slow Acceleration Nissan 1989 Sentra 2.0L engine



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi peepz! I just want to ask, I noticed that my Sentra does not accelerate fast enough to catch up w/ other cars. I'm always left behind during the early goings of accelerations from stop. Compared to my 1990 Corolla which is a 1.3 stock engine, it's really a drag! On my sentra I'm already on 3rd gear, but the speed/acceleration feels like it's just the 2nd gear of my Corolla! It's like I don't have enough power, be it a new car or the not so new, not so old cars beside me, I still get smoked! Damn! Is there anything that I need to adjust? I'm using a 1.5L or 1.6L (definitely not 1.3L but not 2.0L) stock 1989 Sentra engine. No modifications or what so ever on my car. I love my Sentra and I want it to be something that I can really be proud of! Please help, your advice would surely do a lot! Thanks!


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

Just an addition, my timing belt went crazy yesterday. On the highway speeding at around 100kph my engine just went dead, it just shut down itself, and stalled my sentra. They had to tow my car, and the mechanic said that my timing belt got busted, and that it misaligned my cylinders. Would that have been the cause why my car is very slow in accelerating?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well sorry to hear thatbut i think u might of sliped a belt. u will need to see if thats what you did. and for the comment on the corolla. it is a EFI style engine and not a carb or TBI set up intake. my coupe has 70HP (e-16 with TBI, SOHC)and my 91 corolla with a 4A-FE(twin cam ergo head) has 110HP.

is you a GA or a E- seris? look on the passanger fire wall and look for the engine code on the silver plate








here is my old engine


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

I haven't checked that yet, will do when I get back my car this week. Yeah! I'll also post a pic of my engine bay, hey coupe! how come your engine is more on the center, coz mine is a bit more on the left side?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

you might have a diffrent engine all together.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

i'll check later, i might be taking home my car later from the repair shop!


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

....just to point out that a 1989 Nissan Sentra should have a 1.6L SOHC engine....


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

Kageshin said:


> ....just to point out that a 1989 Nissan Sentra should have a 1.6L SOHC engine....


and if that is the engine that you have in there, it has a timing chain not a belt.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

well long have I had my car fixed since the engine broke down on me. And facts that I've uncovered, I'm using a timing belt not a timing chain. Always forget to check the engine label itself to confirm though. damn! Since I got the car back, different problems started showing up. it's so frustrating, infuriating, etc! my airocn got busted, had to change my evaporator coil, and now the tie rods are starting to show signs that they want to be replaced, and very soon my shox. my tires are one by one saying goodbye, i'm actually running on a spare tire!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey the car is showing it's age. the steering and suspension will always need tending to with this amount of age. it would be best to rework all bushings and end links.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah! it's really showing it's age now! LOLZ! anyways, i'll give it one year on stand-by mode, and after one year i'll breathe new life to my sentra! I just need to save up for my incomng baby first! ei coupe here is my beloved sentra! like what i said, i'll surely breathe new life to it by next year, maybe earlier!

Friendster - Keith Hidalgo's Photos


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

have you try tune-ups? include fuel filter/ air filter/ pcv valves and stuff like that? put b12 in it too! (....put b12 in a b12???)


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

I haven't tried any engine modifications yet. I mean this is my first car, and I'm still learning a lot here. Maybe I'll add those after I've fully understood the main components of a stock engine. Ei Kageshin, please enlighten me, would the fuel filter, air filter, pcv valve make my car go faster but would mean stronger gas consumption? Yeah and if you have the time what do they actually do? Thanks!


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

they will not make your car go faster, rather they are the basic things that keep your car running smooth. better air, fuel, and vacuum flow meaning your gas won't go to waste.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

oh.... anything to save gas would be great! I'll take note of these and would be my next project after the tie rod, bushing, shoxs, etc repairs. Thanks!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

one thing I noticed on my 90 sentra, a while back it would bog coming off the line really bad, I had aftermarket spark plug wires on it that were fairly new, replaced them with OEM nissan wires and the bog/stumble was gone. Also always use NGK plugs don't go for the "Gimmick" plugs NGK's work best.


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

bog? stumble? you mean like push the pedal to floor and the car will respond slow?


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

Ei Kageshin, I do experience that slowness whenever I give ti a go from stop, I accelerate slow, but I think it's because I've choked my engines so that I would be able to save on gas, but once my car picks-up speed it's great. Down side is I can't compete on a quarter mile race!


----------

